
Against Tulip Subsidies (2015) - elvinyung
http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/06/06/against-tulip-subsidies/
======
lkbm
If you enjoy this one, I also recommend
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/02/09/considerations-on-
cost-...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/02/09/considerations-on-cost-
disease/) which is similar, albeit a fair bit longer.

> Imagine if tomorrow, the price of water dectupled. Suddenly people have to
> choose between drinking and washing dishes. Activists argue that taking a
> shower is a basic human right, and grumpy talk show hosts point out that in
> their day, parents taught their children not to waste water. A coalition
> promotes laws ensuring government-subsidized free water for poor families; a
> Fox News investigative report shows that some people receiving water on the
> government dime are taking long luxurious showers. Everyone gets really
> angry and there’s lots of talk about basic compassion and personal
> responsibility and whatever but all of this is secondary to why does water
> costs ten times what it used to?

